# CHUNGUS 2 - A very powerful 1Hz Minecraft CPU



## StefanM (Dec 22, 2021)

CHUNGUS 2: Electric Boogaloo - A Minecraft CPU capable of running Tetris, snake, connect 4, graph rendering... and more!

CHUNGUS stands for Computational Humongous Unconventional Number and Graphics Unit by Sammyuri.
The CPU is also very large.
In order to achieve a 10 tick clock speed despite its enormous size, the CPU makes use of techniques such as an instruction pipeline, automatic data cache and simple branch prediction.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU specs
- 8 bit data, 16 bit fixed size instruction length
- 1Hz clock speed, 4 stage instruction pipeline (fetch - decode - execute - writeback)
- 64 byte automatic 8-way associative data cache and 256 bytes RAM
- Up to 256 addressable I/O ports
- 7 general purpose registers
- Over 40 ALU functions, including a hardware barrel shifter, multiplier, divider and square rooter
- 32x128 byte program pages for a total of 4KiB program storage

Other hardware used in video
- 32x32 buffered pixel screen, draw and erase pixels, rectangles, up to 8 4x4 sprites
- 12x2 character ASCII text display
- 2x 8-bit integer display (signed or unsigned)
- 8-input NES-style controller
- 3 bit pseudo-RNG


----------



## Jeager (Dec 22, 2021)

First time I see this but It looks as impressive as useless


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 22, 2021)

Yeah saw that yesterday  Pretty cool, nerd factor over 9000.


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 22, 2021)

Waterhouse would be proud.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 22, 2021)

I remember when these started coming out, they were (and still are) gigantic creations the first few could do pong on a grayscale background, not nearly as well as the new monstrosities which look gorgeous in comparison.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 22, 2021)

Impressive, I don't think Minecraft is the best way to learn IC design.

TIL that you can feed VHDL to Minecraft, which makes this much less impressive


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 31, 2021)

funny ... first time i liked a Minecraft video ... the music is also for a lot ...


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 1, 2022)

it's interesting where someone could push it over the box and drop it high, never thought in minecraft you can make something like that


----------



## QuietBob (Jan 1, 2022)

This is mind-boggling, a fully functional CPU made with Minecraft blocks? 
Great to see what creative and dedicated people can accomplish in this game


----------



## qubit (Jan 16, 2022)

Wow, love it, what an achievement! A software CPU designed within a game that's running a game. Love that an 8-bit CPU is RISC too.

Also, just based on the clock speed alone, it's 3.5 _billion_ times slower than my CPU! Add in architectural differences and that difference can be multiplied by 5, 10 times or more.

Nerd level: max + nerd.

Epic.


----------

